# 359 gallon aquarium



## angeli697 (Jul 5, 2007)

Good news. I have decided to build an aquarium about 359 gallon from the site www.garf.org This will be an 8'x3'x2' tank. Its a monster! I'm building the biggest plywood/glass aquarium that i can build. I'm probely going to get nothing but piranhas or oscars, gars, peacock bass, and some other fish, haven't really decided what kind I want, but they're going to be piggy eating fish. Whats a good filter for this size tank? I've figured a pond filter would be, and put Bio-Balls in the filter, and that'll work fine i think. How many, what siz heaters do I need? What kind of substrate do you think I need? If just want some of your guy's input on this subject on what i need.

Cheers!


----------



## tiran (Apr 27, 2007)

angeli697 said:


> Good news. I have decided to build an aquarium about 359 gallon from the site www.garf.org This will be an 8'x3'x2' tank. Its a monster! I'm building the biggest plywood/glass aquarium that i can build. I'm probely going to get nothing but piranhas or oscars, gars, peacock bass, and some other fish, haven't really decided what kind I want, but they're going to be piggy eating fish. Whats a good filter for this size tank? I've figured a pond filter would be, and put Bio-Balls in the filter, and that'll work fine i think. How many, what siz heaters do I need? What kind of substrate do you think I need? If just want some of your guy's input on this subject on what i need.
> 
> Cheers!


im going with either a 265g tank or a 300g tank myself at the begining of year and im going to have three fx5s on mine,i already have two on my 135 im going to buy a third one and put it on my big tank, and ill probably get two 800 watt heaters for it, in pet solutions magazine they go for about 35 bucks a pop and on my new tank im thinking of going with river rocks like on my tank know, thats just my set up


----------



## RBP7 (Oct 13, 2006)

yeah i would go with 3or4 fluval fx5's. i have one on my 220g along with 4 fluval405's. the fx5 works great and i plan on getting 2 more to replace the 4 405's. band as for bio-media i use stricly plastic pot scrubbers. cheap and work just as good as bio-balls.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

I wish I had half the size tanks you guys are getting.


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

angeli697 said:


> Good news. I have decided to build an aquarium about 359 gallon from the site www.garf.org This will be an 8'x3'x2' tank. Its a monster! I'm building the biggest plywood/glass aquarium that i can build. I'm probely going to get nothing but piranhas or oscars, gars, peacock bass, and some other fish, haven't really decided what kind I want, but they're going to be piggy eating fish. Whats a good filter for this size tank? I've figured a pond filter would be, and put Bio-Balls in the filter, and that'll work fine i think. How many, what siz heaters do I need? What kind of substrate do you think I need? If just want some of your guy's input on this subject on what i need.
> 
> Cheers!


If I were you and had the money I would just buy an army of FX5'S.

If you use the watts calculator you are going to have to run 1077 to 1795 of total watts. 
(Hope where you live electricity is cheap hah!)
You are going to have to also look into power heads to get the tank moving. Not so much if you decide to get the Fx5's because their output is strong and a properly placed output head will do a fine job to exchange the gases. As far as substrate goes I think it's up to you on what you want. Sand is best for a planted tanks.

Also you're going to want to take some time out and carefully pick a place where the tank will sit. An upstairs floor or apartment will defiantly be a no go (or at least I wouldn't trust it with out bracing the floor like a mad man.) Roughly your tank will be 3195 Lbs Not including substrate fish plants blah blah blah. That's a damn heavy tank ( my car weighs 2802.8 lbs) and it would be more then a shame if you dump thousands of bucks like your going to into this setup and all you get out of it is a months clean up and restoration Bills.

So that brings me to my next point. Stands.... I'm kind of up tight about aquarium stands and it pisses me off how cheap they are being built and being sold for. It's just ridiculous. So best advice your ever going to get on stands is find some one to build you a custom stand to hold this tank, please dear god do not go to big als or someplace like it and buy a compressed wood stand from them. For example

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=164997
That is how you Build a stand. Period.​
Pm pirayaman I'm sure he can help you out with all the specs and the design you are going to want to build.

If it doesn't have to be wood then I would really consider a braced metal beam / rod stand that has been welded together properly. It's not to easy on the eyes but it will hold a lot of weight securely.

And as for lighting&#8230;&#8230;. I have no clue you are on your own hah.

You will also need the 15 + piranha's you can house in it when it's all done









Hope you have a small charity set up for funds for this project


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

-NBKK- said:


> Good news. I have decided to build an aquarium about 359 gallon from the site www.garf.org This will be an 8'x3'x2' tank. Its a monster! I'm building the biggest plywood/glass aquarium that i can build. I'm probely going to get nothing but piranhas or oscars, gars, peacock bass, and some other fish, haven't really decided what kind I want, but they're going to be piggy eating fish. Whats a good filter for this size tank? I've figured a pond filter would be, and put Bio-Balls in the filter, and that'll work fine i think. How many, what siz heaters do I need? What kind of substrate do you think I need? If just want some of your guy's input on this subject on what i need.
> 
> Cheers!


If I were you and had the money I would just buy an army of FX5'S.

If you use the watts calculator you are going to have to run 1077 to 1795 of total watts. 
(Hope where you live electricity is cheap hah!)
You are going to have to also look into power heads to get the tank moving. Not so much if you decide to get the Fx5's because their output is strong and a properly placed output head will do a fine job to exchange the gases. As far as substrate goes I think it's up to you on what you want. Sand is best for a planted tanks.

Also you're going to want to take some time out and carefully pick a place where the tank will sit. An upstairs floor or apartment will defiantly be a no go (or at least I wouldn't trust it with out bracing the floor like a mad man.) Roughly your tank will be 3195 Lbs Not including substrate fish plants blah blah blah. That's a damn heavy tank ( my car weighs 2802.8 lbs) and it would be more then a shame if you dump thousands of bucks like your going to into this setup and all you get out of it is a months clean up and restoration Bills.

So that brings me to my next point. Stands.... I'm kind of up tight about aquarium stands and it pisses me off how cheap they are being built and being sold for. It's just ridiculous. So best advice your ever going to get on stands is find some one to build you a custom stand to hold this tank, please dear god do not go to big als or someplace like it and buy a compressed wood stand from them. For example

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=164997
That is how you Build a stand. Period.​
Pm pirayaman I'm sure he can help you out with all the specs and the design you are going to want to build.

If it doesn't have to be wood then I would really consider a braced metal beam / rod stand that has been welded together properly. It's not to easy on the eyes but it will hold a lot of weight securely.

And as for lighting&#8230;&#8230;. I have no clue you are on your own hah.

You will also need the 15 + piranha's you can house in it when it's all done









*Hope you have a small charity set up for funds for this project :laugh:
[/quote]
*

Yeah Small haha...


----------



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

very cool, im pickin up a 360 gallon but its 8x2x3... although id rather have your demensions, im not gonna be picky when buying used! Im also going to build my own stand, i have a pretty good idea how ill do it but if anyone has any links to how to's on a good stand let me know. Thanks


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

I really like this design. http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=158383
its not really a how to but you can see in detail how they did it.

when i get a bigger tank i'm going to go with that design.

also check the link i posted above.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

Man that tank is going to be huge, as stated aboce i hope you have plenty of money cos that thing is gona cost a fortune to run....


----------

